# So excited! someone fan me



## hibiscusmile (Sep 23, 2010)

:lol: Got Ismart (Pauls) lady today! and it looks like a match!  oh, can't breath :huh: in....out..... :lol: 

she is beautiful, will post pics soon, .....in....out! :lol: I kill me!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 23, 2010)

Update on Idols mating! :lol: He was on her the rright way, (see me stutter?) then he turned the wrong way an was that way for awhile, couldn't stand it, so I left to do emails! Just went in with flashlight... :lol: in ...ou...in...out..... they are MATING! Paul we are halfway there! :lol:


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 23, 2010)

YAY! Oh my goodness! That's AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 23, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Update on Idols mating! :lol: He was on her the rright way, (see me stutter?) then he turned the wrong way an was that way for awhile, couldn't stand it, so I left to do emails! Just went in with flashlight... :lol: in ...ou...in...out..... they are MATING! Paul we are halfway there! :lol:


Seriously proud of you, Rebecca, and no, it's not just "good luck"!


----------



## ismart (Sep 23, 2010)

Fantastic!  I'm so glad she made it to you already. I had to fight with the post office to have her shipped to you today. &lt;_&lt; I cant see why Express shipping would take two days from New York to Ohio?  Well anyway, congratulations on your pairing. Please keep me updated!


----------



## Colorcham427 (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice! sounds like a receptive female and a male that didn't need much time to get the hang of it are now hooking up!

can't wait to see CB nymphs.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 23, 2010)

Update: They are still together! I had put her in the container when she arrived and gave her drink and handed her a fly, she took it right away, I braved the 90F heat and went outside with my net and brought back a dragonfly, she didn't want it, but one of the males took it. I had two males in with her, and they were unhappy, everytime the one male moved the other thru up his arms, which made me laugh, I finally moved him out as the other kept trying to get on his back. So now it is just them in the dark , hot :lol: Bugatorium!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 23, 2010)

Now all shes gotta do is lay some ooths! What were you feeding her Paul?


----------



## ismart (Sep 23, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Now all shes gotta do is lay some ooths! What were you feeding her Paul?


Mostly moths. She would take the occasional blue bottle.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 23, 2010)

ok, yOu need to come here and help feed the mama:lol:

Here is pic of my male and your lady!


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks like a match made in.....well...considering their name I guess H-E-double hockey sticks! :lol: 

My son calls these "the bat mantis" because of that shield one their backs! I love 4 year old logic!


----------



## mantisboy (Sep 23, 2010)

Laura G said:


> Looks like a match made in.....well...considering their name I guess H-E-double hockey sticks! :lol:
> 
> My son calls these "the bat mantis" because of that shield one their backs! I love 4 year old logic!


Congrats on the mating Hibiscus....how long are those Idols?


----------



## tier (Sep 24, 2010)

Nice! Take good care of her now 

I am happy with you.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks guys! It was a combined effort! Paul 's lady and my male!  I don't know what u mean by " how long are the idols?"

AM Update: They have seperated and both are in new homes with some water and flys, not my prefered breakfast, but breakfast neverthe less:lol:


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 24, 2010)

Now we wait for babies!


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Sep 24, 2010)

Congrats both of You Becky and Ismart.

Saludos


----------



## shorty (Sep 24, 2010)

Congrats you guys!  I hope you both get lots of nymphs out of this mating.

Also, are they an extremely difficult species to mate, or is there some other reason that it's such a big deal to mate idolos?


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 24, 2010)

shorty said:


> Congrats you guys!  I hope you both get lots of nymphs out of this mating.
> 
> Also, are they an extremely difficult species to mate, or is there some other reason that it's such a big deal to mate idolos?


It seems to be that getting them to adulthood is the hard part. Having a mating pair out of what was started with is, seemingly, almost impossible. It says "diabolica" for a reason! :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 24, 2010)

You know it! seems almost impossible for one person to get a pair to adulthood at the same time:blink:


----------



## Entomo-logic (Sep 24, 2010)

Every time I am on this forum you all are talking how hard the Idolomantis are to work with and frankly you all scare the ###### out of me. I received 15 from yen a month ago and they have all molted twice and are still very healthy but L5 and L6 are quickly approaching... here goes nothing


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 24, 2010)

You better be scared! You thought the ghost were hard :blink: , Well this rollar coaster has no breaks buddy, never been inspected and the wood rails are rotten, buckle up and hold on! We have been trying this for over 3, I said THREE years, and none of us have one to show for it! Here is idea, sell them off before the next molt and save yourself the pain..... (dr smith, lost in space) Oh the pain, oh the pain.... :tt2:


----------



## kitkat39 (Sep 25, 2010)

Congrats! =)


----------



## Schloaty (Sep 28, 2010)

Rebecca, that's AWESOME! Congratulations!

Have you SEEN idolo ooths? I saw two at Pauls house (spent ones) - they freaking enormous!

Who asked how long they are? I forget - but I think they meant how big are they.

If memory serves (and I actually saw Pauls idolo's in person, perhaps even that very one), they're over 4" long. Really HUGE mantids.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 28, 2010)

Yea well, I never measured them, this is one species that is really hard. :blink: The female is not eating and I could pull the couple hairs I have left out, but hubby seems attached to them :lol: . She somehow got her one arm crossed over the other arm the night after mating and even though I unhooked it she wont use them to hold anything, so now I am hand feeding her. What a bother! I could just scream and think I will..... :taz: I couldn't find a screaming smilie ( and I insist you guys get one) so I used him. So now I have two female idols to hand feed, and my hand is starting to go numb now even during times when not feeding them. This is not right. It made me sad and angry at same time, so I did not write about it last night hoping I was wrong, but I am not, and if that is not bad enough, she insists on hangin upside down to eat. DON'T EVEN ASK! :taz: :taz:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 28, 2010)

Awww Rebecca! You know that you love all that mothering! At my age, my hand sometimes goes numb just from using the trackball. See what you have to look forward to!?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 28, 2010)

Phil, I just donno what to say, we cant be that much diff in age....  see, I nice girl:lol: love ya buddy!

Well tonight I discovered how to get her to hold it, so she did and ate the whole thing, other one still giving me hard time.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 2, 2010)

She is still hard to feed, but I make sure she gets food everyday. It's ok my hands are gone, I'll be fine:blink: .

On another note: Got another lonely female the other day and as we speak they are mating!!!! Just call me the Mating Queen! :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 2, 2010)

She lost a leg in shipping, which for some reason I kept! But it was really good packaging, u know that non slip rubber stuff sold for shelves and is in a roll? Well he used it to glue around the box and she was able to hold on really good.


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 2, 2010)

Wow! Go go go!!! You're the mating queen!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 2, 2010)

Mantis Queen!  Mantis Queen! Mantis Queen!  Mantis Queen! Mantis Queen!

Mantis Queen! *Mantis Queen! *


----------

